# Kaya K3 riser - anyone try it yet?



## JimB1 (Feb 18, 2013)

I just saw this riser on their site when I was checking out the limbs.

http://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/009022.7.6386251495113934541

Alt has it for a killer price for a carbon riser, but I haven't heard much about it. 

Any info for or against it? The K7 seems to have mostly positive reviews with the main complaints being a little heavier then advertised and a few finish imperfections.

Thanks
-Jim


----------



## JimB1 (Feb 18, 2013)

... so no one's tried it yet I guess?


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

i was looking at them just today. they have great prices but i wonder what shipping to the usa would cost? arnt they based over seas.is there a usa distibutor for alt services?


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

woodpecker1 said:


> i was looking at them just today. they have great prices but i wonder what shipping to the usa would cost? arnt they based over seas.is there a usa distibutor for alt services?


If you put the stuff in your cart and pretend like you're going to check out it should give you a shipping price.


----------



## elarock (Nov 15, 2012)

Shipping on risers, limbs and cases/packs can be a little pricey from Alternative, but pretty reasonable for most everything else. Often, their prices are better than LAS even with shipping, but the trade-off is that it can take awhile to get to you. Shipping is sometimes delayed in customs, etc.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I saw it at the Great Tree booth at the Indoor Nationals in February. It looks a little like the PSE X-Appeal - somewhat curvy/swoopy: http://www.kayaarchery.com/riser.htm

Their website doesn't show the K-3, but they may have it if you ask: www.archerytorque.com

The last time I ordered fromAltServ (maybe 2 years ago), shipping time was pretty quick (East coast) and charges were reasonable ($30, if I recall - I usually get a few folks together to share shipping costs.)


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

While I'm intrigued by it, what advantages are expected to be gained from this riser (carbon riser)? It's not any lighter than an average aluminum riser (specs say 1250 grams). Less vibration seems the likely reason, but is that the sole reason to go with carbon risers when they weigh the same as aluminum? Is it supposed to be stiffer or stronger than aluminum? I guess that it doesn't feel as cold to the touch, but is that a reason to switch from aluminum? I guess there's also the "I'm very cool and have carbon everywhere I can" factor...

According to Kaya's catalog, "Carbon handle is synonymous with victory. It is strong, performance, no vibration however usually too expensive. But Kaya archery makes 100% carbon handle for all. We produce in our Korea factory to meet a high demand. We're able to supply K3 carbon handle that everyone can afford. Make an impression on your competition with new style that will breathe new performance. From top to bottom, we've got just the thing to welcome in the new archery season. Keep victory on your games."

I guess I just answered my own questions, right? :shade:

As for ordering from Alternatives, shipping can be a bit more (or a bit less on small items) but it took almost 3 weeks for my small order to arrive. As mentioned above, when you put something in your cart, you get a shipping estimate and those estimates are pretty much identical to what you will actually pay.


----------



## sandibras (Aug 29, 2014)

*Trying a Kaya K3 right now...*

Hi, Jim!
I practice traditional archery, I had a 34 pounds recurve turkish, until now, in laminated bamboo...
I wanted to try on traditional with an olympic one, I found the K3 and liked it; I choose it because of its great quality and very good price
Now I´m using it; it still needs some adjustments, but I find it wonderful... carbon riser, 25", and also k3 carbon limbs.
Easton Eclipse 1814 arrows, with 3" parabolic feathers... My friends are more experienced archers, and found it great too.
Best Regards!
Sandi



JimB1 said:


> ... so no one's tried it yet I guess?


----------

